# T5s, T8s and T12s, Oh My...



## Used_Stuff (Nov 5, 2010)

i have a light fixture that will take 24" fluorescent bulbs.
I also have some 24" T5s, T8s and T12s.
i tried installing all 3 different sizes using the same light fixture and they all worked.
now, i can't remember which T came with the fixture.
to all electric and lighting experts out there:
- does it matter which bulb i use?
- are there any long term effects on the fixture if i choose the wrong one?
- any risk of fire or shock or worse?
- other than the size, what other differences are there?
thanks in advance,


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Strange that your ballast can drive all three bulb types. I normally see T8/T12 ballasts.

Your ballast should indicate what wattage bulbs it can drive. If you are trying to (say) use a T5 bulb (not T5HO) in a T12 rated ballast, you may be putting more wattage through the tube than is necessary.


----------

